# My latest impulse purchase



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

Someone please stop me. I can't resist a red and chrome Colango. Especially with a decor paint scheme. It's a C96 that will probably never be a desirable model for a collector but I don't care. The chrome is in very good condition and fixing the paint chips will be an easy project once I get the right color of red.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Well, all I can say is, I don't understand why you insist buying these second rate brands when you know in your heart that Tommasini is the best frame. 

That should get some flames in the Colnago forum. Really, if it's vintage, Italian, and chrome-laden, I like it. Nice frame!

brewster


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Pretty frame. Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

that is pretty


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice 

Considering how many were made, you don't see too many C96's/C94's around.........

Andy


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

you need this bar tape for that bike :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170426355426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

RJohn said:


> Someone please stop me. I can't resist a red and chrome Colango. Especially with a decor paint scheme. It's a C96 that will probably never be a desirable model for a collector but I don't care. The chrome is in very good condition and fixing the paint chips will be an easy project once I get the right color of red.


Wow, and my impulse buy was a Snickers bar. Very nice frame. I'm curious, why would collectors not be interested in this frame?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

brewster said:


> Well, all I can say is, I don't understand why you insist buying these second rate brands when you know in your heart that Tommasini is the best frame.
> 
> That should get some flames in the Colnago forum. Really, if it's vintage, Italian, and chrome-laden, I like it. Nice frame!
> 
> brewster


The Tomassini is like new and I needed a project for the winter I guess. Thanks


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

fatsteelfreak said:


> Nice
> 
> Considering how many were made, you don't see too many C96's/C94's around.........
> 
> Andy


As far as I know this is the only one I have ever seen but until recently I probably wouldn't have known the difference. How many were made?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

jjmstang said:


> you need this bar tape for that bike :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170426355426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


LOL. I saw that and was actually thinking about getting it.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

lancezneighbor said:


> Wow, and my impulse buy was a Snickers bar. Very nice frame. I'm curious, why would collectors not be interested in this frame?


I love Snickers. What I'm finding out about the C96 is that they were Colnago's entry level bike. Sort of like a Cayman is an entry level Porsche.


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

The C96 (and it's predecessor the C94) was the entry level model. Saying that, it was still pretty expensive in it's day, and only majorly differs from the higher end bikes in it's use of heavier tubing.

The leather bar tape is not exactly period correct , but whatever works for you!

Andy


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Congradulations - You got a good deal on that frame - I was watching it but didn't bid.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

fatsteelfreak said:


> The C96 (and it's predecessor the C94) was the entry level model. Saying that, it was still pretty expensive in it's day, and only majorly differs from the higher end bikes in it's use of heavier tubing.
> 
> The leather bar tape is not exactly period correct , but whatever works for you!
> 
> Andy


Right, the tube set is Thron. Good stuff but not the high end Columbus tubes. The lugs and bottom bracket are not fancy either. 
I am going to pass on the leather bar wrap. To expensive and I agree, it probably wouldn't look right.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

pdh777 said:


> Congradulations - You got a good deal on that frame - I was watching it but didn't bid.


Thanks. Of course I had buyers remorse for a while. I thought I paid to much. It showed up in better condition that I expected so I am pleased with that. It really is a stunning looking bike. Now the process of finding the components that I don't have is under way.


----------



## popeyeisgood (Nov 23, 2011)

i got mine from ebay with a set of vento and athena 8 speed. it was not as fancily painted as yours and i recently cracked the seat tube trying to remove the stuck seat post..otherwise i like the simplicity of the frame and the color scheme.


----------



## Sweeney (Apr 29, 2007)

For perfect touch up paint, take the frame to the nail polish counter and find a perfect match. Try it out under the BB.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you guys fell on a necroposting spambot trap


----------



## ColnagoSKY (10 mo ago)

RJohn said:


> Someone please stop me. I can't resist a red and chrome Colango. Especially with a decor paint scheme. It's a C96 that will probably never be a desirable model for a collector but I don't care. The chrome is in very good condition and fixing the paint chips will be an easy project once I get the right color of red.


Love to see an update on the bike?


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

This goes back few years. I sold the bike. I can't remember why but probably to finance another one. I'm still a big fan of Colnagos and have add to the collection.


----------

